# Preposições "através" e "desde" para viajens aéreas.



## intruder

Olá amigos. 

Me dêem uma dica por favor. Estou com dúvida. 

Situação 1. 
Eu viajo para o Rio e faço conexão em Paris. Então, será que a frase assim é correta? *"Eu viajo de Kiev para o Rio através de Paris"
*
Situação 2. 
Estou em Buenos Aires. Mas para viajar pra Kiev tenho que pegar avião em São Paulo. Então a frase assim é correta? *"Estou em Buenos Aires. Mas o meu voo para Kiev é desde São Paulo. Então tenho que ir pra lá"*. 

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, talvez o mais comum seja:

Caso 1:
a) _Vou (estou indo) de Kiev para o Rio via (por) Paris._ Neste caso, passa a ideia que você vai dar uma paradinha de 2-3 dias em Paris.
b) _Vou (irei, estou indo) de Kiev para o Rio com conexão em Paris._ Agora, a ideia que passa é mesmo da transferência no aeroporto.

Caso 2:
"... é a partir de São Paulo." ou "... parte de São Paulo."

Obs.: o substantivo do verbo _viajar _é _*viagem*_.


----------



## Carfer

Aqui em Portugal dizemos como o Guigo propôs: '_via Paris', 'com escala em Paris', 'por Paris'. _É mais comum dizer_ 'ligação' _do que _'conexão'_ e também dizemos _'parte de S. Paulo' _ou_ 'sai de S.Paulo'. _Creio que, para nós, não está implícita nenhuma demora ou estadia em Paris. _'Através_' faz supor que haveria um atravessamento da cidade e também pode ter um sentido instrumental, aqui inaplicável: '_por meio de'  _


----------



## pfaa09

Na situação 1 parece-me muito bem a sua opção.
A escolha da palavra "através" está correta se não for importante especificar a paragem em Paris.
Se for meramente informativo está muito bem.
Uma viagem de Kiev para o Rio, tem de haver uma paragem (escala) ou mais, implica reabastecimento ou transportar mais passageiros, isso é óbvio e como disse só seria importante se houvesse necessidade de explicar.

Na situação 2 *"Estou em Buenos Aires. Mas o meu voo para Kiev parte desde/de São Paulo. Então tenho de ir para lá"*. Então tenho de ir para lá, pode ser ocultado, uma vez que é de lá que parte o voo.
Apesar de redundante não fica mal.

_tenho de/tenho que_
Então tenho de ir para lá.
Vou ter teste a matemática, por isso vou ter que estudar (tenho muito o que estudar)


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil não se usa "desde". A menos que seja de tempo decorrido «está amuado desde ontem», ou quando há uma progressão «quero experimentar todos, por favor, desde o mais simples até o mais caro». 
As passagens aéreas aqui são *a partir de* xis reais até ípsilon reais. Viaja-se de Natal a Lisboa, nunca desde Natal. E nenhum preço parte _desde_ xis a ípsilon. Tende a soar a castelhanismo se usarmos «desde», então por aqui é rejeitado. Uma resposta no Ciberdúvidas dá preferência a construções como «viajou *de* Lisboa a Paris» em vez de «viajou desde…». Ao meu amigo espanhol lhe mando saudações *de* Curitiba. Ele me manda sempre _saludos desde Madrid._
Quanto a «ter de» X «ter que» ambos são idênticos aqui, como assinala o Ciberdúvidas (tanto para pt-PT quanto pt-BR), embora nós brasileiros tenhamos larga preferência pela segunda opção. 
Já sobre "através", me prece certo. Mas mais me soa a uma tradução literal do inglês que uma forma como falaríamos naturalmente. Mencionar conexão, escala ou dizer que se vai via tal lugar é de longe mais comum.


----------



## Vanda

Guihe, você mexeu na minha ferida. Passo o dia inteiro corrigindo o ''a partir de'' e ''desde'' dos textos de doutores e especialistas, uma praga que caiu na sociedade intelectual brasileira. Tem dia que é tanto que eu começo a duvidar de mim, e corro pra ver se a gramática mudou. Esses dias, relendo um romance, só que desta vez em espanhol, dou de cara com a expressão 'desde'' e juntei os pontos. Será que essa camada intelectual - e vai ver que tem a ver - ''importou'' do espanhol pro português? Só sei que não encontro um texto sequer que não use os benditos 'através', 'desde' e 'a partir de' como deve ser no português.


----------



## intruder

Obrigado! Vocês todos são demais. Sempre dão respostas exaustivas. Este fórum é um sonho kk. 

@Vanda 
>>Só sei que não encontro um texto sequer que não use os benditos 'através', 'desde' e 'a partir de' como deve ser no português.

Será que essas preposições não devem ser comuns não? Pra falar a verdade, as ouço bastante na TV, na fala brasileira. Só tinha dúvida quanto à possibilidade de elas serem usadas com o sentido que eu escrevi ali em cima. 

Na maioria das vezes, o "desde" vem com o significado de "condição". Ou seja, "Pode dar um rolezinho, desde que faça seus deveres de casa". 

Também fiquei surpreso com a frase "o meu voo parte". Antes pensava que só era uma pessoa, quem pode partir. Não um voo. Agora vou saber que os voos também partem.


----------



## Vanda

Intruder: 





> será que essas preposições não devem ser comuns não? Pra falar a verdade, as ouço bastante na TV, na fala brasileira. Só tinha dúvida quanto à possibilidade de elas serem usadas com o sentido que eu escrevi ali em cima.


Intruder, não estou falando do uso original e gramático das preposições, mas do uso que a intelectualidade brasileira está fazendo hoje em dia, que vejo ser espanholismo. Você nem imagina como me dá nos nervos a tv perpetuar bem como os intelectuais. DAqui a pouco vai virar norma pelo abuso...


----------



## intruder

@Vanda 
Interessante... Qual seria o motivo desse espanholismo. Aconteceu alguma coisa ultimamente que causou essa moda? E por que espanhol?


----------



## guihenning

Bem, eu não sei se é castelhanismo, mas o uso claramente vem extrapolando a 'norma' lusófona (tempo, ordem e espaço). Primeiro porque 'desde' exige sempre 'a/até', (a menos que esteja obviamente subentendido) «Ele não se aquietou desde ontem».
Eu não sei se é castelhanismo porque o francês também usa '_depuis_', que nos equivale ao nosso «desde». Por exemplo a rota «la route _depuis l'aéroport CDG _jusqu'à_ São Paul_o. A questão é que está havendo agora uma 'moda' de usar 'desde' onde normalmente não se deve e não se aceita, e como os hispanófonos fazem extenso uso desta preposição, a nós nos soa a castelhanismo. O uso do francês no exemplo em que cito também usa 'até' (jusque) junto ao 'desde' (depuis).
Depois há o fato de 'desde' em Portugal ser sensivelmente mais usado que aqui. O site da AiFrance quando trasladado para o português, mostra as promoções *desde xis euros. *Se isso é ou não norma em Portugal só os portugueses podem dizer, lembrando que lá mesmo no Ciberdúvidas assinalam que 'desde', mesmo lá, requer 'até'.
«A partir de hoje não falamos mais nisto»
«O fornecimento de água está suspenso desde hoje de manhã até a noite da quinta-feira, 26»
Também pode ser que um português vá desde uma lugar até o outro. No Brasil só vamos *d*um lugar *a* outro, mas contanto que o português parta desde um sítio e vá até outro, estamos dentro da norma, _parece_. O que vem acontecendo é que as pessoas vêm usando 'desde' quando a norma não acata e parece que coincidentemente o espanhol faz uso similar. «O jogo está sendo transmitido desde o Maracanã», «Preços desde 450 euros»


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Depois há o fato de 'desde' em Portugal ser sensivelmente mais usado que aqui. O site da AiFrance quando trasladado para o português, mostra as promoções *desde xis euros. *Se isso é ou não norma em Portugal só os portugueses podem dizer, lembrando que lá mesmo no Ciberdúvidas assinalam que 'desde', mesmo lá, requer 'até'.
> «A partir de hoje não falamos mais nisto»
> «O fornecimento de água está suspenso desde hoje de manhã até a noite da quinta-feira, 26»
> Também pode ser que um português vá desde uma lugar até o outro. No Brasil só vamos *d*um lugar *a* outro, mas contanto que o português parta desde um sítio e vá até outro, estamos dentro da norma, _parece_. O que vem acontecendo é que as pessoas vêm usando 'desde' quando a norma não acata e parece que coincidentemente o espanhol faz uso similar. «O jogo está sendo transmitido desde o Maracanã», «Preços desde 450 euros»



'_Promoções desde xis euros_' é, de facto, um uso comum em Portugal. Parece-me, contudo, que na maioria dos casos em que usamos '_desde' _há sempre um '_até_', explícito ou implícito, ou dito de outro modo, um ponto de partida e um ponto de chegada, quer espacial quer temporal. A mim soa-me estranho dizer '_o meu vôo parte desde S.Paulo_'.


----------



## pfaa09

Dicionários PT/BR
Sinônimos de Desde
Desde
Significado de Desde - Dicionário Web

*Desde = A partir de *(preços desde/a partir de)
*


guihenning said:



			«O jogo está sendo transmitido desde o Maracanã», «Preços desde 450 euros» 

Click to expand...

*Porquê a estranheza de termos uma palavra que substitui 2 ou 3, independentemente da sua origem. Do castelhano, latim, grego...ou outra origem qualquer?


----------



## Vanda

Uso, não é ou não era uso nas terras tupiniquins.


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Dicionários PT/BR
> Sinônimos de Desde
> Desde
> Significado de Desde - Dicionário Web
> 
> *Desde = A partir de *(preços desde/a partir de)
> *
> *
> Porquê a estranheza de termos uma palavra que substitui 2 ou 3, independentemente da sua origem. Do castelhano, latim, grego...ou outra origem qualquer?



A mim soa-me estranho '_O jogo está a ser transmitido *desde* o Maracanã_' e o Ciberdúvidas diz que é incorrecto aqui Desde - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa, atribuindo-o ao 'futebolês'. '_Preços desde x euros_', por seu lado, é tão comum que não estranho nada.


----------



## pfaa09

Eu aceito a correção, evidentemente, mas não acho nada estranho o uso.
O jogo está a ser transmitido *a partir de/do*...


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Aceita a correção, evidentemente, mas não acho nada estranho o uso.
> O jogo está a ser transmitido *a partir de/do*...



Bem... não era essa a intenção, porque, não havendo obstáculo gramatical ou semântico sério, é só uma questão de uso e, consequentemente e no que me toca, matéria de opinião. Mas, sim, soa-me mal (também é verdade que não vejo nem ouço transmissões de jogos de futebol e, se o Ciberdúvidas tiver razão nesse ponto, talvez a estranheza venha da falta de familiaridade com esse meio). Por mim, preferiria _'está a ser transmitido do ...'_


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> Bem... não era essa a intenção, porque, não havendo obstáculo gramatical ou semântico sério, é só uma questão de uso e, consequentemente e no que me toca, matéria de opinião. Mas, sim, soa-me mal (também é verdade que não vejo nem ouço transmissões de jogos de futebol e, se o Ciberdúvidas tiver razão nesse ponto, talvez a estranheza venha da falta de familiaridade com esse meio). Por mim, preferiria _'está a ser transmitido do ...'_


 Compreendido.


----------



## guihenning

pfaa09 said:


> Dicionários PT/BR
> Sinônimos de Desde
> Desde
> Significado de Desde - Dicionário Web
> 
> *Desde = A partir de *(preços desde/a partir de)
> *
> *
> Porquê a estranheza de termos uma palavra que substitui 2 ou 3, independentemente da sua origem. Do castelhano, latim, grego...ou outra origem qualquer?


A minha estranheza está no uso, e também a sinonímia nunca é bom caminho para tentarmos explicar muitas coisas, porque:

«Ele está amuado desde ontem»
«_Ele está amuado a partir de ontem_» Isto aqui não existe. E são sinônimos…

Também, de novo no que toca ao uso, ao ler «preços desde xis euros», meu cérebro brasileiro fica-se perguntando "Ok, desde xis euros até quanto? Vou poder ir à Itália pagando desde 450 euros até quanto?" Pois no meu dia a dia sempre lerei «Europa a partir de R$ 1399 + tx. de embarque! Aproveite!» e ao ler 'a partir de' eu não me questiono automaticamente até quantos reais vão as passagens.
Quanto a origem, quase nenhum problema, exceto que quando algo soa muito a espanhol, tendemos a censurá-lo automaticamente. Há um sentimento quase geral de "quanto mais longe do espanhol, melhor" provavelmente impulsionado pela ignorância geral dos estrangeiros acerca do que se fala no Brasil. Quanto aos usos espanhóis e se aquela língua requer ou não alguma outra preposição junto a 'desde' eu não sei porque não a falo, mas leio sempre «_Saludos desde X_» — o que me dá um sentimento de vazio igual àquele que sinto lendo "Jogo sendo transmitido desde o Maracanã" — a mim me falta algo ali.
Já «Jogo sendo transmitido do Maracanã» me soa portuguesíssimo e não conseguiria achar objeções nem se quisesse…


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning, é isso aí, só temos de aprender com as nossas diferenças linguísticas (Pt e Br) e enriquecer com isso.
Eu tenho aprendido imenso convosco, juro que não imaginava todas estas diferenças.
Cada vez adoro mais o português, esta riqueza que temos em comum, e confesso estar arrependido de não ter prestado mais atenção nas aulas de português no meu tempo de escola, só agora (aos 50 anos) percebo isso.

Saudações


----------

